# My new 2010 P1 6.5 Madone!!!! Turnaround less than a week!!!!



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

Just picked her up. Amazingly fast turnaround. Ordered monday morning.....shop got it thursday afternoon!!! 

Only thing I swapped was the bars. LOVE my PROvibe bars (alloy). 

2010 6.5 Madone performance fit.
Its 2010 SRAM Force. My cervelo I sold had 2008 RED on it, feels exactly the same shifting wise. If Force hadnt been upgraded to look alot like RED, would have stuck with RED, Force looks just as nice (actually like the BL/WH better). Now Force shifts just as well as RED and costs $1200 less. Group(2097 grams) is about 150 grams(just over 1/4 lb) heavier then a RED group(1928 grams) However, I hate the RED cassette...its LOUD. I used an Ultegra, so the weight savings with RED using Ultegra cassette is nil. 

Wheels, saddle and stem are Race-X lite. Went with the Bontrager calipers, never felt that the Red calipers were anything special, Have a freind with the Bontrager calipers...he likes. Cages are plastic Bontragers. 

Gonna take her for a few rides before the steerer gets cut down. 

As she sits, 15.6 lbs


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice, I agree on the colors for force, it'll be much easier to match it to frames. I've never liked that the red scheme limits you in that way unless you want to customize it, not that there aren't a bizzillion red/blk/white bikes in the world, including mine.


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Great bike! 

You have to use some flash for these shots or shoot outside - they don't do the bike justice and are super noisy!


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

I will take some camera shots when I get a chance, the above pics were snapped with my Iphone.
Bryan


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I also got a Madone w/Force... and was really impressed with the Force parts. I still ended up swapping out Red from another bike, since the rear shifting is a little faster and shorter throw than Force. Either way, Force looks like... and with a much wider range of bikes.

I'm not a fan of the Bontrager brakes... single pivot is so 1990.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

this bike definitely deserves pictures in good quality!


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Beautiful bike but it looks like you took the photos in a steam room. What size is your frame?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

It's nice, but I just wish they could write 'MADONE' on that chain stay a little larger 
'MADONE'- the 'MAD ONE'- trippy.


----------



## KBeth (Mar 23, 2008)

very nice and yeah the madone name is a bit large and is that a stock stem never seen that many spacers on the top or maybe its just me ? and is that another bike I see in one of the pictures *cough* *cough* how did you get away with that ? the wife would kill me


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice carpet. Is that new? And what's with the bicycle blocking the view?


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

ping771 said:


> Beautiful bike but it looks like you took the photos in a steam room. What size is your frame?


54 performance fit


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

KBeth said:


> very nice and yeah the madone name is a bit large and is that a stock stem never seen that many spacers on the top or maybe its just me ? and is that another bike I see in one of the pictures *cough* *cough* how did you get away with that ? the wife would kill me


reread the original post. Wanted to make sure the height was ok before it was cut down. (cut down yesterday). The other bike is my tri/TT bike. 09 kestrel talon sl. I don't question my wife when she buys handbags, she doesn't question when I buy bike stuff. We both have pretty good jobs and no kids.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*nice looking bike*

when you cut the steerer tube,is it a carbon steerer? If it is be sure to leave enough room above the stem for a skinny spacer.
if it'a aluminum, you can cut it a bit lower and just put your cap on.


----------



## WaCougMBS (Aug 24, 2009)

martinrjensen said:


> when you cut the steerer tube,is it a carbon steerer? If it is be sure to leave enough room above the stem for a skinny spacer.
> if it'a aluminum, you can cut it a bit lower and just put your cap on.


Question along these lines (since I'm about to do the same thing) - if I am cutting off about 1/2 an inch from my aluminum steerer, how much weight (about) will I be cutting at the same time? :idea:


----------



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

The real answer... Not enough to make you notice it


----------



## WaCougMBS (Aug 24, 2009)

atown117 said:


> The real answer... Not enough to make you notice it


I figured as much, but just for the piece of mind, I was hoping for a ballpark


----------



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

emm I'll go with 20-30 grams. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

Got a camera pic, notice the cut steerer . Camera died after pic, will snap some more monday (going away for the weekend)


----------

